# Need Labtec Webcam Drivers



## tooffrz (Feb 7, 2012)

i have windows 7 and i plug in a labtec v-uh13 webcam and the computer recognizes it but will not install it, i dont have the software and i was wondering if there are drivers for this webcam for win7


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have given you your own thread so as not to deter from the help an other user was getting in this forum. Welcome to our forum and please start your own posts when you have issues, you will receive much faster dedicated help that way.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Go here and it looks like you have to use Vista drivers:
Labtec.com > Support > Downloads


----------



## maximvsv (Apr 22, 2015)

I previously loaded a Logitech QuickCam Express driver, but the Logitech software could not find the camera. I uninstalled the QuickCam software and tracked down the last iteration of Labtec's software. This worked for me.

Driver Labtec Webcams 10.5.1 build 1130b - phpnuke.org


----------

